# Needing support from fellow coders



## efuhrmann (Oct 25, 2008)

I was fired from a coding job approximately 6 weeks ago.  This was a medical billing company and I am a CPC.  No experience in radiology coding but 5 years experience working at a multispecialty clinic(totally different perspectives). My job was radiology coding. I found out quickly how difficult it is to code without any training. Interventional coding included.My ex-employer denied unemployment and yesterday was my appeal hearing.  Of course the judge knew nothing about this world and I choked at the hearing.  Won't know how it turns out for 3-4 weeks but this experience has taught me a lot.  The company wanted me to initiate this "Natural Language Program" and I got fired for not letting enough codes go through to acceptable without reviewing.  I was not comfortable doing that until further tweaking the program.They emphasized productivity at the expense of accuracy.  I could go on but was wondering if anyone else has experienced a similar situaqtion.


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 26, 2008)

I have, but instead of the employer terminating me I terminated the employer the week I earned my CPC. 

It sure does feel good to say that!


----------

